# Red Wing Minnesota Hit & Miss engine



## ZAPJACK (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello,
Some pictures of my Red Wing (Minnesota) Hit&Miss engine
It's run perfectly. 170 hours of work
regards


----------



## IronHorse (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice, I was looking at that kit a while ago, but I have too many projects on the go! 


IronHorse


----------



## Manorfarmdenton (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting the photos - it looks as if you have made a great job of it! I'm about to start on one myself so it was good to hear that yours is successful! John.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Nov 3, 2011)

Now, the video
LeZap
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRuLR4gwbc8[/ame]


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent work on your Red Wing engine. I have built several engines with those Lunkenheimer type carbs and I know how touchy they are to get right. Great job.
gbritnell


----------



## CMS (Nov 4, 2011)

I see one of these in my future also. Great looking engine.


----------

